# المبادلات الحرارية



## الزيوا (3 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ...لدي مشروع تخرج بعنوان " دراسة و متابعة اعمال الصيانة لمبادل حراري لبرج تقطير في معمل الغاز " ارجو المساعده فيما يتعلق بالتعريف و وتاريخ و انواع المبادلات الحرارية. تحياتي .... الزيوا ...


----------

